# Just can't get more comfy than this!



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Ahhh, the look of pure comfort. Lacey has been sleeping here for the past several nights and I don't have the heart to put the blanket away! I just love it when they put the paw over their eyes!

View attachment 27834


----------



## Luigi (Jan 1, 2012)

That does look pretty comfy


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Awwww. Munch does the paw over eyes thing alot too... its adorable! And I'd say that blanket's hers now! Lol


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Marcia, I agree I just love the way they can snuggle into almost anything. :catmilkThis is Tilly's favourite sleeping place.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia, I am so Happy that Missy is doing do so good!
I found a very fuzzy blanket similar to Missys, that I put in a bed for my older girl Peaches (10+yr.) She loves to curl up and snuggle into it and the other cats haven't Even tried to! The QUEEN has Spoken!!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

How cute! That is the same kind of blanket my Winston loves. I still had to use it in the middle of the summer here in New Mexico, because he just would not sit with me unless I had that blanket on my lap! But what is a little suffering and heat exhaustion if we can't keep our fur babies happy and spoiled?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

7cats2dogs said:


> Marcia, I am so Happy that Missy is doing do so good!
> I found a very fuzzy blanket similar to Missys, that I put in a bed for my older girl Peaches (10+yr.) She loves to curl up and snuggle into it and the other cats haven't Even tried to! The QUEEN has Spoken!!


HA! No this is Lacey's blankie not Missy's! Missy is my avatar and thanks for the well wishes since her surgery last Monday. She IS doing well! Lacey had to contend with Maddie stealing it for a few minutes, but she bore the injustice very well and found a comfy spot on hubby's lap instead.


----------



## wallycat (Nov 10, 2012)

I love it when they cover their eyes too!! So sweet.
Glad to hear Missy is doing so well.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Marcia said:


> HA! No this is Lacey's blankie not Missy's! Missy is my avatar and thanks for the well wishes since her surgery last Monday. She IS doing well! Lacey had to contend with Maddie stealing it for a few minutes, but she bore the injustice very well and found a comfy spot on hubby's lap instead.


Marcia,
WOOOPS! My Bad! I've been thinking about your little Missy so much and looking for updates that I Spaced that one! Sorry Lacey girl!!
Sharon


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

Awwww she looks so snuggley  I love when they put the paw over the eye as well. I have dozens of pics on my phone of Yuki doing that. I just can't resist that cuteness! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sfarmer93 (Aug 17, 2013)

I love to see a cat all curled up like that! How adorable! She's a beautiful cat!


----------



## annegirl (Oct 16, 2012)

Marcia That pic is so cute. She looks soo comfy. This is a pic of my pair snuggled on a blanket I made for them (Well I made it for myself but they claimed it)


----------



## DeafDogs&Cat (Mar 27, 2013)

Munch thinks Mouse is more comfie than any blankie!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

DD&C, That is Soooo Cool!


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

annegirl said:


> Marcia That pic is so cute. She looks soo comfy. This is a pic of my pair snuggled on a blanket I made for them (Well I made it for myself but they claimed it)


From the moment you started making the blanket they figured it was for them!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

I love this thread, beautiful pets to all of you, but Lacey you are gorgeous and look just SOOO comfy. How old is Lacey?


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Catlover Danielle said:


> I love this thread, beautiful pets to all of you, but Lacey you are gorgeous and look just SOOO comfy. How old is Lacey?


Lacey is my little 7 pound scruffy girl with the Betty Davis eyes that I adopted in January because she had the most pathetic adoption photo I'd ever seen! Her coat was awful feeling, she was all matted but it was love at first sight - even though she nipped me good as I was handing her back to the shelter worker! They guesstimated her age at 3, but with strays you never really know. Today, she has wormed her way into my heart BIG TIME even though she still wants to nip on occasion, but we're working on that!

Adoption photo: 

View attachment 28018


A few months later:

View attachment 28026


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

annegirl said:


> Marcia That pic is so cute. She looks soo comfy. This is a pic of my pair snuggled on a blanket I made for them (Well I made it for myself but they claimed it)


Oh, yes it's their's now!! May as well start making another one!! I always envy those that can crochet or knit!!


----------



## Catlover Danielle (Jul 31, 2013)

Awe yeah, I would've nipped you too if you didn't take me home RIGHT away!  Poor baby's adoption photo is very depressing and her coat looks absolutely stunning now!  She is lucky you found her!


----------



## KaBOOM! (Jun 14, 2013)

I love all of these snuggly photos and that picture of Lacey is amazing Marcia, those eyes are just mesmerising! This is my girl who has monopolized my pink snuggie (blanket with arms lol) it's now her sleeping spot of choice


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

KaBOOM! said:


> I love all of these snuggly photos and that picture of Lacey is amazing Marcia, those eyes are just mesmerising! This is my girl who has monopolized my pink snuggie (blanket with arms lol) it's now her sleeping spot of choice
> 
> View attachment 28034


So cute and just look at those designer toenails!! So cute!


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

aww, you are right, poor Lacey's adoption pic DOES look pathetic! But those eyes had to be the hook!
My B.B.'s eyes are a bit like that, but they didn't use to be LOL, (hangs head) yes, I'm an enabler for my cat's addiction.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

cat face said:


> aww, you are right, poor Lacey's adoption pic DOES look pathetic! But *those eyes had to be the hook!*
> My B.B.'s eyes are a bit like that, but they didn't use to be LOL, (hangs head) yes, I'm an enabler for my cat's addiction.


Yes, they were. She was SO pathetic looking, and her coat was so awful feeling. It must have been divine intervention, because she was not what I normally would have looked for! She was fairly young at only 3, too. Something about her, despite the bite on my wrist, just snagged me hard, though! Part of me said RUN do not walk away, but the other part said she will NEVER get adopted if you don't adopt her. She had a terrible cold almost immediately after I brought her home so being sick, homely and at Animal Control, there is no doubt she would have been euthanized.


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Awe, Lacey looks so relaxed. I smiled at your comment about your reluctance to put Lacey's blanket away; it must be such a hard life being one of your cats, Marcia. 

We have 2 fluffy blankets like this, one on the livingroom sofa, and one on top of a big basket where we keep blankets and pillows in the basement--Ramona just alternates between the two, depending on where she feels like sleeping.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Marcia said:


> Yes, they were. She was SO pathetic looking, and her coat was so awful feeling. It must have been divine intervention, because she was not what I normally would have looked for! She was fairly young at only 3, too. Something about her, despite the bite on my wrist, just snagged me hard, though! Part of me said RUN do not walk away, but the other part said she will NEVER get adopted if you don't adopt her. She had a terrible cold almost immediately after I brought her home so being sick, homely and at Animal Control, there is no doubt she would have been euthanized.


Yea, that is the sad, sad truth. I really hate going into shelters because of that. 
Lacey definitely had a little angel looking out for her the day you walked in that shelter. :angel


----------

